# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Доработки и исправления

## Geser

В список закладок (внизу тем)добавлено много сайтов




Предложения и замечания по данной теме принимаются здесь

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=34300

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Что бы привлечь внимание приходящих с поисковиков к материалам форума при просмотре темы для гостей добавлена правая колонка с сылками на наиболее интересные темы. Вопрос ссылки на какие темы нужны. Я пока поставил несколько.

----------


## NickGolovko

Блок ссылок для гостей приведен к более упорядоченному виду и отключен для пользователей, использующих английский язык.

В данный момент блок содержит ссылки:

» Важно: Защита. Проверки и тесты 
» Как работает сеть и что такое межсетевой экран 
» Основы защиты от вредоносных программ 
» Ликбез по вредоносным программам 
» Халява в Интернет - мифы и реальность 
» Бесплатные и пробные версии антивирусов 

Ждем ваших предложений по пополнению списка.

----------


## anton_dr

Блок ссылок на данный момент отключен, так как выявлена некорректная работа в ФФ и Опере.

----------


## anton_dr

Добавлена кнопка [code] в форму быстрого ответа и быстрого редактирования

----------


## NickGolovko

Добавлен блок, показывающий ссылку на тему, в которой вы находитесь, в формате http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=xxxxx. Введение блока связано с тем, что в ряде случаев тема открывается как http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?p=xxxxxx#postxxxxxx. Если в теме одна страница, то блок находится в верхнем правом углу таблицы; если две и более - то в центре между кнопкой ответа и навигатором по страницам.

----------


## NickGolovko

Поступило, было рассмотрено и реализовано предложение закрепить блок с адресом темы в верхнем правом углу таблицы безотносительно многостраничности темы.

----------


## NickGolovko

"Закладки" и "Метки" объединены в одну таблицу в целях уменьшения занимаемого места.

----------


## anton_dr

В правила форума внесено следующее изменение.
Добавлен пункт



> 17. Данные правила распространяются на любое сообщение, написанное посредством ресурса Virusinfo.info- как доступное всем пользователям, так и переданное посредством ограниченных каналов - ЛС, публичные сообщения в профиле, социальные группы, блоги пользователей на площадке Virusinfo.info.

----------


## anton_dr

Включено оповещение пользователей об удалении, перемещении, редактировании их сообщений модераторами.

----------


## anton_dr

Снизу формы ответа добавлена кнопка "Транслит", отправляющая на новый скрипт транслитерации.
Старый скрипт доступен здесь

----------


## drongo

в фаэрфоксе работает, радует  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

В связи с участившимися случаями спама в личные сообщения, установлены следующие ограничения для участников группы "Младший участник | Junior Member"
Максимальное число получателей личного сообщения за раз - 3.
Количество разрешённых личных сообщений в день - 5.

----------


## NickGolovko

В раздел о железе добавлен новый подраздел - "Маршрутизаторы (routers) и xDSL-модемы".

Раздел "Решение проблем с железом ПК" переименован в "Аппаратное обеспечение".

В связи с появлением в категории "Оффтоп" тематических подфорумов данная категория переименована в "Разное".

----------


## anton_dr

Вернул (не помню зачем давно отключенные) штуки "Ник в ответ" и "Цитата выделенного". Тестируем, оставляем замечания.

----------


## anton_dr

При создании новой темы пользователю будет выдаваться сообщение о незаполненном поле "метки", с просьбой заполнить.

Также в меню "Навигация" добавлен пункт "Облако меток"

----------


## anton_dr

Для участников форума начиная со статуса *Full Member* и выше добавлена возможность вставлять видео. Вставка происходит автоматически при постинге прямой ссылки на следующие видеохостинги.

YouTube	Google	MetaCafe	Yahoo

----------

